# Hekiganroku and the Mumonkan - Koans



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2010)

The Gateless Gate - Mumonkan



> A collection of 48 Chan (Zen) koans compiled in the early 13th century by the Chinese Zen master Wumen Hui-k'ai (11831260)


 
The Blue Cliff Record - Hekiganroku 



> A collection of Chán Buddhist koans originally compiled in China during the Song dynasty in 1125 and then expanded into its present form by the Chán master Yuanwu Keqin (1063  1135).


----------

